# Chimpanzee troop & Lion pride



## vincix

Cum se poate traduce chimpanzee troop (dacă avem vreun cuvânt în română) și cum se numește grupul din care fac parte leii (pride)?


----------



## farscape

Pentru lion pride avem familie de lei iar pentru chimpanzee troop avem ceată de cimpanzei 

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Bună, 
Sau 'grupul'  cimpanzeilor.


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc pentru răspuns!

@irinet
Păi tocmai asta voiam sa evit, _grup_. Am și întrebat în primul post cum se numește _grupul_ din care fac parte leii (implicit și cimpanzeii). Orice adunare de membri reprezintă un grup, dar trebuie să diversific puțin vocabularul, că iese rău altfel


----------



## irinet

Biiine,  de unde să  știu că tu vrei să eviți 'grup'? Dă-ne un context sau măcar o frază ca să putem evita omisiunea repetițiilor. Mie nu-mi place 'ceată' deoarece are seme  [+uman] și nu implică trăsături comune genetice, cum ar fi,  apartenența la o familie.


----------



## vincix

Mai important de atât este dacă exista deja în limbă asocierea între „ceată” și „cimpanzeu”, iar o căutare pe google confirmă asta  Deci mai important este să fi prins rădăcini în limbă sintagma decât să ne placă  În engleză „troop” te duce obligatoriu cu gândul la cimpanzei? Pe mine mă duce cu gândul la soldați ș.a.m.d.

... (split thread is continued here)


----------



## irinet

(... split post ... )

Despre 'ceată',  nu știu,  poate că acum aflu, de apropierea cu cimpanzei. Știu doar,  ca voi de altfel, că "troops" e sinonim cu 'flock,  herd,  pack,  pride' , etc.,  însă e limitat contextual /semantic.  De aceea,  nu eram de acord cu' ceată'. Însă pot găsi o explicație logică: atât 'troops,  cât și' ceată' au un sem comun,  acela de 'gălăgie /zgomot'. La fel,  cum am mai auzit pe Animal Planet de asocierea cu 'bandă'  deoarece maimuțele sunt hoațe și cam fac ravagii pe unde trec. 

(...)


----------



## Zareza

*pride of lions* = haită de lei

Atac într-o* haită de lei*. Leoaicele s-au năpustit asupra masculului alfa.

*chimpanzee troop* = comunitatea de cimpanzei

Cimpanzeii trăiesc în grupuri mari numite *comunități*.


----------



## vincix

Dacă ai fi răspuns cu doar 5 ani în urmă, ar fi fost perfect, că încă mai traduceam din carte. Acum s-a publicat așa, tâmpă și neredactată! Dar e bine și acum, la urma urmei, decât deloc...


----------



## Zareza

Pentru posteritate...


----------



## farscape

Și totuși zic că leii trăiesc în familii și nu în haite, pentru că animalele sunt înrudite, vezi și aici:

"Leii sunt animale carnivore care trăiesc în grupuri (familii) constând din femele înrudite, pui de ambele sexe și un mascul neînrudit,..."

Ceată de maimuțe sau cimpanzei e o expresie des întâlnită,  comunitate, trupă (?) mai rar.


----------



## Zareza

Propozițiile exemplu sunt de pe net / wiki. Nu le-am inventat eu.


----------

